

Why one of Leanplum's investors decided to become an employee - AndyD1st
https://www.leanplum.com/c/blog/from-angel-investor-to-early-employee/

======
alinavrabie
Customer empathy FTW!

------
savina
Great article !

------
beav
Nice move!

